# Spice Holder Mod



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Nothing to fancy but definitely functional. Spice Holder It works for me!









Tami


----------



## csblackwell (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks for the idea! I like those.

Here they are at CW -

Spice Racks


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I was at Camping World yesterday







Wish I'd known about these while I was there


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Yeah, I didn't know about them either. John just brought them home last week. Cheap but very effective solution.









Tami


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Looks nice Tami! Good solution.


----------



## Aunt B (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Tami and John,

Dave and I really like the electric connection. No mice or anything else getting in there. Besides that now you can have a short, medium and long cord and just use the one you need. That's the next mod we'll do when we get back from Maumi State Park near Toledo next week.

Thanks for the ideas,

Aunt B (Becky)


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Those are cool. Do they only fit a certain size spice bottle or are they a bit flexible to allow for a little variance in size?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

-->QUOTE(Aunt B @ Jun 25 2007, 06:15 PM) [snapback]225773[/snapback]







Hi Tami and John,

Dave and I really like the electric connection. No mice or anything else getting in there. Besides that now you can have a short, medium and long cord and just use the one you need. That's the next mod we'll do when we get back from Maumi State Park near Toledo next week.

Thanks for the ideas,

Aunt B (Becky)
[/quote]

Hi Aunt B,

We didn't do the electrical mod "GarethsDad" did that one. Can't take the credit for that one, but it is definitely a good one.











> jetjane Posted Today, 06:23 PM
> Those are cool. Do they only fit a certain size spice bottle or are they a bit flexible to allow for a little variance in size?


Yes they are a little flexible. The ones at CW show a varing degree of size bottles. http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...fm?skunum=32786

Tami


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Tami,

I was looking at a fold down spice rack at Garick's a few weeks ago, that can fold up into the bottom of a cabinet, but I like your's better.

Where did you get them? (if you bought them locally)

Doug


----------



## the eubies (Sep 7, 2006)

Nice, I missed those at CW. There is my excuse to go to CW again!!

Beth


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice and simple Tami
I like it









Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Nothing to fancy but definitely functional. Spice Holder It works for me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you need those for???

It's not like you ever cook or anything.........























Steve


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> Nothing to fancy but definitely functional. Spice Holder It works for me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you need those for???

It's not like you ever cook or anything.........























Steve
[/quote]








ha ha who us







Right ........











> dougdogs Posted Yesterday, 08:19 PM
> 
> I was looking at a fold down spice rack at Garick's a few weeks ago, that can fold up into the bottom of a cabinet, but I like your's better.
> Where did you get them? (if you bought them locally)


Yes Doug John picked them up at Garick.







It was a 3 pack.

Tami


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> Dave and I really like the electric connection. No mice or anything else getting in there.


That is called a Park Power Conversion. We have it and I like it.

As for the spice rack, we use this one. It mounts under the cabinets above the sink.

Also mounted under the cabinets above the sink is a plate popper.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks vdub I like those ideas. I will be buying them also.









Tami


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

vdub said:


> As for the spice rack, we use this one. It mounts under the cabinets above the sink.


That is the unit I was looking at over at Garick's

Vdub, some of the reveiwers at Amazon think it is cheap and falls apart, Any problems with yours??

Doug


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> ....reveiwers at Amazon think it is cheap and falls apart, Any problems with yours??


Been in service for about 2 years and no problems.


----------



## Aunt B (Apr 30, 2007)

Sorry about that. I'm still trying to figure this stuff out and I can't seem to find enough time to set and really get into it. Must be old age or something like that. Mid 50's will do that to ya.

Thanks,

Aunt B


----------



## photosal (Nov 16, 2004)

Tami, thanks for the report. I saw these a couple of weeks ago and CW and questioned whether or not they would actually securely hold the spice bottles. Now I have to go back to CW...

Fay


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

photosal said:


> Tami, thanks for the report. I saw these a couple of weeks ago and CW and questioned whether or not they would actually securely hold the spice bottles. Now I have to go back to CW...
> 
> Fay


Yes, they've held up well.







I like them so much I'm thinking about adding a few to the house as well. Possibly the ones that vdub posted.









Tami


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

-->QUOTE(Aunt B @ Jun 26 2007, 08:56 PM) [snapback]226116[/snapback]

Must be old age or something like that. Mid 50's will do that to ya.

Thanks,

Aunt B
[/quote]

It gets worse.









Bill


----------

